# General > General Knives & Blades >  Back At It

## crashdive123

It's been a while since I have had a chance to make a knife.  Sometimes life gets in the way of fun.  Here's my latest.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

What is the sheath made from?

Alan

----------


## randyt

that's a nice one

----------


## madmax

Beautiful.  You know I love those little neckers you make.

----------


## Rick

That's one purdy knife.

----------


## crashdive123

> What is the sheath made from?
> 
> Alan


Alligator.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'm glad to see you haven't lost your touch.  Especially now!

Alan

----------


## BENESSE

Gosh, that's beautiful. Might have to ax Santa for an early delivery. I've been (mostly) good.

----------


## Phaedrus

Another beauty!

----------


## knife nut

Great work!!

----------


## Mannlicher

ya done good Crash.    :Smile:

----------


## Walking Bear 1954

I like it nice and handy

----------


## Wildthang

I need a left handed knife.........!

----------


## crashdive123

I can do that --- or is it you just need a sheath for left side carry?

----------


## Pipercub

What is the blade made out of?

----------


## crashdive123

An old, rusty sawmill blade.  Probably L6 or 1095.

----------


## Wildthang

Just kidding about the left handed knife Crash, I have an ulu and it works great when you only have one hand!

----------

